# worming question



## Ariel72 (Feb 2, 2012)

I had my Nigerian fecal tested for worms and they said she had a couple of large strongyles.  They told me that wasn't an issue and to keep on doing what I'm doing.   I wonder because her coat looks dull to me and I thought her eyelids looked pale (very light pink).  She also seems like she could be have low energy.  She is about 5 years old.  I just got her Saturday  so I don't know what is normal for her.   As far as I know, she has been wormed every 3 months with ivermec horse wormer.  I won't be worming her on a regular schedule from now on.  When I do worm her at some point what type of wormer would you suggest?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2012)

I would worm her. Since she is new and everything. You can use Safeguard dosed at 1cc per 10 lbs (liquid). I can't remember if Ivomec gets strongyle. It probably wouldn't hurt to give her a really good worming. Do Ivomec (Cattle Injectible) at 1cc per 20 lbs orally and do the Safeguard for 3 days in a row at 1cc per 10 lbs (you can buy a small bottle of liquid that is labeled for goats). It probably wouldn't hurt to do a round of coccidia treatment too. I like 40% Dimethox. Repeat in 2 weeks. Then don't worm her unless needed. I know some people may disagree with this but I have a 7 year old goat and a 6 year old goat and neither of them are low energy. 

Do you have minerals out for her? She could also probably use a copper bolus and a shot of BoSe (selenium). A shot of B Complex wouldn't hurt either. Not only does she probably need the copper but the copper wire particles will kill barberpole on contact for up to 18 hours which may help with her worm problem.

I had a male goat that they said had low worm load that didn't need to be wormed. Well, it turned out that he did. I wormed him with Ivomec, Safeguard and Dimethox and saw a great improvement in him. Didn't have any further problems and he looked much better. With being 5 years old and uprooted from her home, she is more vulnerable to getting things.


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2012)

Please read my Parasite Management notes (link is in my signature below).  I think you'll get a lot of useful info from it.

On the pale eyelids - color is individual to the goat.  So, if you've been monitoring the eyelid color over time and it has lightened then it would be of concern.  But, if this is the first time that you've looked then it could just be her normal color.  It wouldn't hurt to give a dose of Red Cell though.

I would also do a copper bolus  as that could be the reason for the dull coat.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 2, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> ... the copper wire particles will kill barberpole on contact for up to 18 hours ...


Where's ya hear the 18 hour thing?  Not questioning, just curious.  I haven't done any research on COWP in a while..


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have some Red Cell so I'll give that tonight.  The minerals I've been sprinkling in her food, since she wouldn't touch them otherwise.  I hope to be able to leave them out freechoice.  Do you have to get BoSE from the vet or is there another source for it?  Thanx, I'll worm her and find out how to do a copper bolus.


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to give her a 1/2 teaspoon full of the Red Cell.  Does that sound about right for a Nigerian?  Does that stuff expire?  I've had it for about a year for a horse I used to have.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2012)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard it from OSU vet Dr Frances Fluharty at a goat nutritional conference.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 2, 2012)

If you want to, come get your long lost shoes and some copper and a shot of BoSe.........


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 2, 2012)

That sounds like a fantastic idea!  What would I do without ya


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> I'm going to give her a 1/2 teaspoon full of the Red Cell.  Does that sound about right for a Nigerian?  Does that stuff expire?  I've had it for about a year for a horse I used to have.


I have pygmies and nigerians and give Red Cell at a dosing rate of 6 ml per 20-30 pounds.

6 ml = approx 1.25 tsp


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 2, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ariel72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do your goats like the Red Cell?  She wouldn't even eat a 1/2 teaspoon in her 1/2 cup of feed.  Just wouldn't eat her grain at all, the little brat.  Maybe I won't need it if I bolus her with copper and give her BoSE.  Are you worried about too much seleium with the BoSE and the Red Cell or are they ok together?  I'd like to use the Red Cell since I already have it and its got other good things in it.  Right now I'm thinking that squirting it down her throat with her copper bolus sounds like a great idea.


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red Cell offers a greater benefit than just copper.

I have 2 goats out of 11 that like the taste.  I don't put it over their feed.  I put it into a syringe (no needle) and drench them (squirt into the back of their mouth).


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 2, 2012)

This poor goat is going to wind up hating me  She never had a shot before, now I'm poking her with needles and squirting stuff down her throat.  Just wait til i explain the whole hoof trimming thing to her.  I'm not even going to tell her about milking.

Do you Red Cell everyday?


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> This poor goat is going to wind up hating me  She never had a shot before, now I'm poking her with needles and squirting stuff down her throat.  Just wait til i explain the whole hoof trimming thing to her.  I'm not even going to tell her about milking.
> 
> Do you Red Cell everyday?


This is how I use it when I'm treating wormload anemia:  6 ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hours for 24 hours, then once per week until better.

Since you're dealing with a purely nutritional issue (from the sound of it) then I would probably just give 2 doses in the first 24 hours and then once a week.


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats good was hoping I wouldn't have to do that everyday/


----------

